# be like water



## piccione73

Hello to everybody,
Could someone help me to translate in Chinese this sentence?
Thanks so much.


----------



## avlee

像水一样？/大量地, 无节制地?/bla bla bla...
I really doubt it. What is the context for this phrase?


----------



## kastner

像水一样， generally


----------



## coconutpalm

Are you thinking of 花钱如流水, meaning squander away big amount of money like water (flowing away)
Context, please


----------



## xiaolijie

I guess it may be a metaphoric way of saying "be gentle but at the same time be powerful enough to cut through rock". Is this for a tattoo?


----------



## nichec

Context please. 

If you are reading 紅樓夢, it's said that women are like water in that novel.


----------



## nichec

xiaolijie said:


> I guess it may be a metaphoric way of saying "be gentle but at the same time be powerful enough to cut through rock". Is this for a tattoo?


 
I thought about 水能載舟亦能覆舟

But your description is more like 剛柔並濟, I guess (oh well, not exactly, but more or less )


----------



## kareno999

piccione73 said:


> Hello to everybody,
> Could someone help me to translate in Chinese this sentence?
> Thanks so much.


如水 ru2 shui3
ex. 
月光如水水如天 yue4 guang1 ru2 shui3 shui3 ru2 tian1
From a famous poem of Tang Dynasty
The moon light is like water and the water(here the Yangtse river) the sky


----------



## piccione73

Thanks to everybody!!!
I don't have context, I just love this sentence: 
"Be like water that's able to create a new path when trapped" 
and I wanted to write the first part (Be like water...) to a very good Chinese friend of mine...
It's, obviously, a metaphoric sentence...
Thanks thanks...


----------



## coconutpalm

天下之至柔莫若水，而无坚不摧。


----------



## piccione73

Thanks coconutpalm...but could you tell me how can I write just "Be like water" ?
 I'm not able to understand all symbol
Thanks again


----------



## avlee

似水柔而弥坚
Looks like you're trying to emphasize the flexibility or invincibility of water.
Or consider 抽刀断水水更流 for some specified situation.
The pure literal translation for 'Be like water' is 像水一样 which is applicable if you're not trying to use it in a metaphorical way.


----------



## Yasin

上善若水 ？
The crest of kindness should  be like water ?


----------



## aaron792

You'd better offer your background of your phrase. 
As for my opinion, I suggest 柔情似水.


----------

